
The Longest Continuous Flight in History – 64 Days in a Tiny Biplane - prostoalex
http://worldwarwings.com/longest-continuous-flight-history-64-days-tiny-biplane/
======
usrusr
Worst use of the word "biplane" in an aviation article?

~~~
tyingq
It's not a biplane, is it? I only see one wing.

Edit: It's a Cessna 172, and for sure, not a biplane.

~~~
larrydag
Confused why they thought a Cessna 172 was a biplane. Its even in the title of
the article.

One thing for sure it shows the durability of the Cessna planes. Testament to
that design and construction.

------
noxryan
AOPA has a much better article about this flight: [https://www.aopa.org/news-
and-media/all-news/2008/march/01/e...](https://www.aopa.org/news-and-
media/all-news/2008/march/01/endurance-test-circa-1958)

They also know better than to call it a biplane ha

~~~
overcast
Shame they didn't include pictures though. The one with the car racing along
for food/fuel was pretty awesome.

------
overcast
Here I thought 15 hours straight from New Delhi to Newark was bad. 64 days is
just not even believable it's so insane.

